# My baby hasn't pooped all day



## cheesestick (Nov 2, 2007)

I EP'ing for my daughter, and today is the first day that she hasn't pooped. I'm very concerned, because she usually has at least six poopy diapers a day. Should I eliminate anything from my diet? Am I overreacting, or should I be calling the doctor?


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

It's normal for breastfed babies to go days w/o pooping. My ds at certain times has gone 1 time/ week. It worried me at first too. But it's completely normal.


----------



## Marcimama (Jan 6, 2007)

My Dr. told me that breast milk doesn't have as much waste to eliminate and that it is very normal for bf babies to go up to 10 days with out pooping. He said to just make sure you little one is passing gas and no other warning signs (fussing, fever,) are happening. My ds did that at about 4 mons and it really concerned me, but about 4 days later he had a BIG poop and seemed just fine. Perhaps your baby is just changing things up???


----------



## delphiniumpansy (Mar 1, 2007)

The other posters are correct that breastfed babies do not have to poop every day. How old is she? My 7 mos old breastfed baby poops every 2-3 days now. The first day this happened was disconcerting, however, so I understand your concern.


----------



## Nantucket (May 2, 2007)

I agree... my DS is 4 weeks old today and the poopy diapers started declining in # at about day 12 or so.... we were really worried about it too.... but our ped said as long as he has plenty of wet diapers (which he had plenty) then it was not something that was overly concerning... he goes maybe 1x/day or every other day now but the quantity is larger now- esp. if he hasn't gone in a day or so...


----------



## Inspired007 (Aug 25, 2006)

My daughter has gone a few days without pooping too. All I've read in breastfeeding books and baby books suggest that this is normal. As long as your baby is still having wet diapers, all should be well.


----------



## oskie (Mar 7, 2007)

Just stand back when she does poop - the first time DS went a few feedings between pooping it was quite the diaperful!


----------

